# First RDA ups and downs



## GlacieredPyro (7/10/15)

So I got this Mutation x V4 mini.

Super amped on account of me hearing about flavor and clouds and whatnots.
So I get my Kanthal A1 26g and wrap me a 2.5mm dual coil 0.5 ohm build.
It looks like this.




I wicked it like I wick my tank. Reason being my Subox RDA runs at 30W 0.5ohm and I can chain vape hard and have a cool vape.

It was a complete and utter disaster. The taste was horrible. Nasty kak.
So I ask the google which tells me to wash my shit in alcohol. Some good whiskey and 45 minutes later I dry burn, rewick and try again. I nearly hurled. Still shite.

At this point i was pretty demoralized about the dripper, the clouds were barely larger than my tank and the taste.....

So today I make try again.
This time I wrapped dual 3mm 0.5ohm again. I wick using the S/Z/Rainbow method. Call it whatever.
Here's before the cut 'n tuck :
I tucked to fill the well under the coil snugly and snipped the rest.



Now she goois mielies! The flavor actually comes through nicely and the clouds are beeeeeg.
Using the airflow as below for good flavor without burning myself to shit.



At 35W I get about 12 long draws before she needs a top up.
Much much better now but the flavor still does not come close to my tank.

Any suggestions or feedback from the vets on my build would be appreciated.


----------



## Alex (7/10/15)

Something that looks similar to this will work.











Now all you need to do is juice it up! Get your wicks nice and wet, and fire her up!






You could try dual coils, each with 7 wraps of 26G kanthal on a 2.5mm mandrel, it should come to around 0.34 Ohms. Also make sure to watch a few coil building vids to see the technique involved in getting the coils to glow from the inside out.

Also check out this tutorial from bombies : http://www.ecigssa.co.za/building-your-first-rda-a-bombies-tutorial.t15448/

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (7/10/15)

Alex said:


> Something that looks similar to this will work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn man, thanks.

I couldn't get mine centered and packed nicely like that, but that looks great.
Will take a look at that tutorial and do better next time.

Seems the key is a tightly packed coil.
Woulda gotten clapton wire but 50W mod means I'm limited in power for now so I'm worried about building ~0.3ohm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (7/10/15)

@Alex gave a perfect illustration of what your dual coils should look like. 

My preference on a dripper 
dual coil
24g kanthal
3mm ID
rayon wick
run at 70 to 80 watts.

if clouds is what you are chasing then 35 watts is too low. Also you will notice a dramatic change in flavour when you go higher up in the watts. Even your favourite juice might not be recognized.
Ideally you want to drip on thicker wire with higher watts.

just my opinion..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (7/10/15)

GlacieredPyro said:


> Damn man, thanks.
> 
> I couldn't get mine centered and packed nicely like that, but that looks great.
> Will take a look at that tutorial and do better next time.
> ...



It just takes some practice @GlacieredPyro, wrapping your own coils is super easy once you get the hang of it. The secret is to apply tension to the wire as you are wrapping it. Just take it real slow and do one wrap at a time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GlacieredPyro (7/10/15)

Marzuq said:


> @Alex gave a perfect illustration of what your dual coils should look like.
> 
> My preference on a dripper
> dual coil
> ...



Thanks man.
I'm more chasing flavor. Clouds are a happy side effect. 
I'm limited on my subox mini mod. But will try to use all the information i've been provided to get a better build.


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (7/10/15)

GlacieredPyro said:


> Thanks man.
> I'm more chasing flavor. Clouds are a happy side effect.
> I'm limited on my subox mini mod. But will try to use all the information i've been provided to get a better build.



try twisted coils aswell. the flavour is great on these

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Coco (7/10/15)

GlacieredPyro said:


> Seems the key is a tightly packed coil.



Touching coils, pre-burned to weed out the dead spots, take your time there getting it right.

Wicks needs to be snug, but not overly packed, that just spells disaster. Most times when we start we pack to tight, it needs to be snug, but you need to be able to move the wick in and out without too much hassle. Both Grimm Green & Rip Trippers have some cool building tutorials for dummies. (We've all been there)

Speaking about being overly packed wicks. A bad idea, unless... do a search for the Scottish Roll, it packs it tight and has a helluva time between re-drips. It does rock. (We have a thread on here somewhere, well worth a go, not difficult.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheLongTwitch (7/10/15)

Link to the Scottish/Scotch Roll here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/how-to-wick-an-rda-effectively-and-avoid-dry-hits.t14872/

I also personally recommend this...been using the same wick for almost 2 weeks now and she vapes like a dream.
Will also link pictures of my build on the "Fishbone" 
(So happy I got this as my first dripper...makes me so happy!!!) 






First 2 pictures were my first build on the fishbone (Which I actually prefer that wicking)
Second 2 pictures are my current setup...good, but I prefer the first

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kelly22 (7/10/15)

The trick iv learnt on the atty is to use the bottom airflow for flavour n the side AF for clouds mayb close off ur sides n use the bottom as needed

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rossivapes (7/11/15)

Guys,
I also bought my first dripper today as i have been using the Kangertech Subtank Nano which i love on my itast mvp3. Got the Sapor dripper and prob used a qauter pack of wick and a meter's worth of 26g kanthal as this was my first time trying to wick/build a dripper. Major fail. I was super dissapointed and frustrated with myself as i was so much looking forward to vaping with the dripper. My problem is i cant get a proper tight wrap as i can barely see the wire and trying to wrap it tightly is just a nightmare lol. First test for me my coil literally litt up my cotton in flames! This is a true story, i kid you not. Anyway, will try again tomorrow.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (7/11/15)

Rossivapes said:


> Guys,
> I also bought my first dripper today as i have been using the Kangertech Subtank Nano which i love on my itast mvp3. Got the Sapor dripper and prob used a qauter pack of wick and a meter's worth of 26g kanthal as this was my first time trying to wick/build a dripper. Major fail. I was super dissapointed and frustrated with myself as i was so much looking forward to vaping with the dripper. My problem is i cant get a proper tight wrap as i can barely see the wire and trying to wrap it tightly is just a nightmare lol. First test for me my coil literally litt up my cotton in flames! This is a true story, i kid you not. Anyway, will try again tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Use thicker wire. I mainly use 0.50mm.... its easier to make good coils. 8 wraps on a 3mm screwdriver gives me about 0.8 Ohm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rossivapes (9/11/15)

Got all sorted now and flavbis amazing. Dripping with Beard Vape nr51(creamy vanilla custard with a hint of chocolate), love it

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------

